# Power Level and Master Volume



## Marlon (Sep 9, 2007)

I have been playing around a bit on my new vox valvetronix vt30 and i have a question.

On my amp I have Power level and master volume, and I was wondering which of the 2 I should have on full and which I should control the volume with?

Power level adjusts the output level of the power amp, and master volume is well master volume. So which should be turned higher?

Thanks


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I think that completely depends on you and the sound that you like more. 

As the owner, you have the right to adjust the controls to your own liking. That is the freedom that you enjoy in this country. I guess there is an up-side to capitalism after-all.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

Never played or have even seen this amp but i'm guessing that if you have the master volume at 1 or 2 and have the power level all the way up you will get more of an overdriven tone at low volume. Roll back on the power level and up the master volume for a louder clean tone. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

The power level will control the preamp section and the master will control the power amp section.

The power section will amplify the pre section, so if your pre is very low or weak that signal gets amped. A weak pre will sound weak yet louder through the amp section.

I like to keep my pre amp section high and control volume with the master.

This really works with tube amps, you get the tubes cooking on the pre amp with its volume way up and then the master adjusted to taste...Brings out the beast in your ampkkjuw

Forgot, its backwards for clean...pre low and master high...

I love that smilies!

Just experiment, you will find your happy spot.
Bev


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

happy spot is generally half n' half lol


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the 50 and wasn't really happy with the sounds until I was shown. The Vox manual says to crank the master to drive the tube, so thats what I was doing with attenuator on the back setting the overall level.
BUT, if you max(or close to) the channel volume, keep the master at 7:00 or 8:00 and put the attenuator(on the back) at 3:00 or higher. I use the master to set the overall level with the attenuator as high as I can. I find that with the attenuator at 3:00 or 4:00 I can use the master low and get more realistic sounds, then if I need more volume I fiddle with both. I've found the amp sounds great @50w but then my ears start to bleed!!!
Check out http://www.valvetronix.net/forums/ for more info.

Good luck with the tone quest.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know that amp in particular, but it is worth noting that amps vary with respect to where they stick the two controls. In some instances, what is presented as a master volume is actually a few stages earlier than you'd think and is more of a control for how loud you want your overdriven sound to be than a means of shifting the overdrive to the power section.


----------

